# Full Screen While Cropping??



## Witterings (Oct 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can go to a full screen and use the cropping tool ???

Personally I like to see what the end product will look like, in gimp I zoom in and drag the photo until I get the look that I want that fills the screen and then crop to that size and you can see what it'll look like before you actually make the crop and adjust accordingly, I don't think you can do tha though with Lightroom??


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2014)

If you have a dual display, you can crop in one screen and simultaneously see a live view of the results in the 2nd display.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 8, 2014)

You can also hide all panels (Shift+Tab), which gives you very close to full-screen, and the crop tool is still available to use in that mode.


----------



## Witterings (Oct 8, 2014)

clee01l said:


> If you have a dual display, you can crop in one screen and simultaneously see a live view of the results in the 2nd display.



I've another screen here unused, I'll see if my PC can take it and if so give it a try!!



Jim Wilde said:


> You can also hide all panels (Shift+Tab), which gives you very close to full-screen, and the crop tool is still available to use in that mode.



Not perfect but this is certainly a awful lot better.

Thank you both for your help !!


----------



## unionscum (Oct 13, 2014)

pressing CTRL + Shift +Tab hides all panels at once. Press 'L' after that and you can create a grey backgroud, one more time on 'L' gives a black one


----------

